# Knife kitchen chef . M390 Hrc 63 S-grind



## Petr (Feb 28, 2020)

Hello to everyone who looked into my topic. One of the last works.












steel, 215mm/48mm/2.3 mm . The Nickel silver bolster. The handle cap acacia.


----------

